# Live Free or Die Hard LFE!!!



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Watched this on Blu Ray last night, there is some incredibly low bass in this one. It goes way down into single digits at very high amplitude numerous times throughout the movie.

All measurements were taken from the LFE output at refernece level, using the DTS core of the DTS-HDMA track.

Graph 1: Fox logo

Graph 2: Starts with the 1st crash sequence, you can see the ultra low bass from the helicopter flyby.

Graph 3: The shootout in the hackers apartment

Graph 4: The TV screens powereing down in the traffic control centre.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Very interesting... I knew it had some awesomely low bass, but didn't realize just how low it was. I wonder if we should start sticky thread of bass waterfalls/spectrographs in the Home Audio Subwoofers forum.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

The sticky sounds like a good idea Sonnie. I am open to requests for waterfalls, providing I have the movie in my collection. Give a chapter/time, a description of the scene(s) and state whether the time is taken from an NTSC or PAL DVD, or HD/BD so I can adjust the time accordingly.

Hakka.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Why don't you start it with your offer to plot the waterfalls as well as welcoming any other members who would like to post their own. You can repost your LFDH plots for the first contribution. I'll make it a sticky. Maybe a title like... Spectrograph waterfall plots for low bass scenes ... or something to that effect.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

A sticky like that sounds like a great idea! Hey Hakka, thanks for the plots! I knew those gunshots were deep but wow! Any way you could post a graph of the scene where the natural gas pipelines all explode???


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow! Just decided what I need to get for X-mas! That's some seriously low bass.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Holy low bass, batman. Waterfalls are great tools and a sticky would be great. I think over at HTF or one of those other forums there was a bass waterfall thread that stayed active for a long time, but then whoever was doing the waterfalls just stopped and the thread died. I always appreciate the bass info, so I say bring it on.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

That's awesome! Thanks for sharing this info, this is great.


----------

